# Fiat X2/50 driver's seat lumbar support.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

The driver's seat on our X2/50 gives me little or no lower lumbar support and it seems that the later X2/90 seats have addressed this area.

The internet is awash with different types of lumbar support but does anyone have or tried something that works and could recommend buying?

Thanks guys :wink2:
ps. also posted on the Fiat Ducato Forum.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Deefor

Having just stuffed my back *again *_(by tying my shoelaces this time!!) _you have my sympathy.

From long and painful experience I wouldn't recommend buying anything - yet. Try a home made remedy first until you find out what works best for you.

It's all about maintaining a positive Lordosis (_Hollow back. Mr Google has loads of info_) which is easily achieved by putting something on the seat backrest against the small of your back. BUT until you have tried out different thicknesses, shapes, sizes etc. you may well be wasting your money by buying the wrong item.

I would go to Dunelm and buy a big lump of foam, and cut it roughly to the shape you think will work for you. A quick test beforehand with rolled up towels will give you an idea of where to start. Wrap the foam in a towel (_or whatever_) so it isn't too "clingy" on your jumper _(and therefore uncomfortable)_ and give it a try. Adjust by trimming or adding extra foam or towels to vary the support until it feels as good as it's going to get.

Then you know what works for you, and can look for something of similar size and shape to purchase.

Best of luck. It hurts even to type today, so I do sympathise.

Dave

P.S. The later seats do have lumbar support, but it's not very effective. They are ISRI seats, but the cheapest in the range I would guess.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Dave, very informative and I'll start with the simple towel and work up from there. Have just found an old thin pillow so will experiment with that too.

Interesting to read about Lordosis - seems that the vast majority of mainstream MH and caravan manufactures haven't a clue then? In the hab area/lounge, one thing I've always wanted is an angled & rounded back rest to give some support. Most leisure vehicles just seem to have the back and seat at 90 degrees to each other and I'm constantly using a cushion behind me to give better posture and comfort.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a thought.
Do your folding chairs have a removable headrest cushion. You could use this as a start to your experiment


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Just a thought.
> Do your folding chairs have a removable headrest cushion. You could use this as a start to your experiment


Effing brilliant idea - we have two Isabella recliners and I'm sure Mrs DFD won't miss hers at the moment :kiss:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DfD

I am not able to help on this, but I am just interested to know whether you have original Fiat cab seats, because I always thought, but did not know, that even Coachbuilt converters changed the original seats for swivel ones.

Our cab seats, not Fiat as it is an 'A' Class, have good lumber support and my bad back is often better after a few hours driving with that support. I also elect to use a cab seat when they are swivelled to join the living area - very comfortable when reclined:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Geoff - Swift, like many of the mainstream coach builts, always seem to use those seats that came from the base vehicle provider and simply get re-trimmed to match the rest of the MH. So in our case, yes, they're the normal Ducato seats but on swivel bases & armrests depending on the model. The shape of the head restraints seem to be a giveaway as they're identical to Ducato vans. Have looked at several Ducato vans in the apst and the seats do seem to be of the same shape from the base upwards but not in single coloured cloth or vinyl lol. In addition, looking at the X2/50 cabs from say Autotrai/Fiat, the seats are the same shape.

But I might be wrong?

Edit - I'll ask on Swift Talk as you've raised my suspicion now.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Both cab seats on our 2007 Bessacarr X250 and both seats on our current Boxer have adjustable lumbar support built in. There is a rather stiff screw to adjust it on the side of the seat, next to the adjustment for seat back rake.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to confirm what I thought about Swift - a reply from Swift themselves:
"The cab seats on the X250 and X290 cabs are all supplied factory fitted by Fiat with the swivels, armrests already fitted. We only fit the cab seat covers over the top of these".
They haven't said who makes the though. I'll pop into my Fiat dealer sometime and ask if they know.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you grovel under the seat you may find a little label. There's one on ours, but it's well hidden!!!

Dave


----------

